# [News] Macromedia Website Redesign



## Martin Schaefer (6. Februar 2003)

Hi,

Macromedia hat in der Nacht von 5. auf 6.2.2003 einen ersten Live-Test für das Redesign der Firmenseiten gefahren. Momentan ist das Redesign wieder vom Netz genommen worden. Es soll allerdings in den nächsten Tagen endgültig online gehen.

Erster Eindruck:
Grafisch deutlich ansprechender.
Der Content wirkt (aus meiner Sicht) überschaubarer.
Neu wird die Rubrik "Director Exchange" sein, in der Verhalten, Skriptschnipsel, Xtras, usw. zu finden sein werden.

Ich freu mich schon aufs Release.
lightbox


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. März 2003)

Exakt 1 Monat nach dem ersten kurzen Live-test ist es nun soweit. Macromedia hat ein neues Design online gestellt.

Die Herren und Damen Gestalter haben wohl regelmässig Tuts.de besucht und waren von den Sandfarben so beeindruckt, dass sie nicht anders konnten. 

http://www.macromedia.com

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. April 2003)

ich hab noch nicht ausprobiert obs stimmt, aber angeblich ist die seite bei vielen leuten nicht so beliebt, da sie nur ganz exklusive browser auf sich lässt


----------

